# temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox.



## stewie (19. Nov. 2009)

Hallo.

Wir haben einen ispconfig 3.0.1.1 auf einem debian lenny.

Eine Maildomain mit lokalen Postfächern funktionierte einwandfrei, heute morgen sehe ich eingehende email für diese Domain in der mailq mit folgender Meldung:


```
49F13F1829A    29985 Thu Nov 19 09:28:11  sender@sender.de
(temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox.)
                                         
[Liste von lokalen Postfächern]
```
Im syslog steht dazu:


```
Nov 19 10:06:52 mail postfix/pipe[27968]: 49F13F1829A: to=<kunde@kunde.de>, relay=maildrop, delay=2322, delays=2320/1.7/0/0.37, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox. )
```
Die Berechtigungen im vmail für diese domain stehen auf Benutzer vmail und 700.

Wie kann ich das fixen. 

Gruß
Stewie

PS das System ist produktiv. Kunde ist pissed.


----------



## Till (20. Nov. 2009)

Hast Du irgendwelche Linux updates eingespielt oder ist Dein Server so konfiguriert, dass er automatisch irgendwelche Updates einspielt?

Hast Du die Rechte dieses Postfaches mit denen funktionierender verglichen?


----------



## stewie (23. Nov. 2009)

```
Hast Du irgendwelche Linux updates eingespielt oder ist Dein Server so konfiguriert, dass er automatisch irgendwelche Updates einspielt?
```
nein. mit Sicherheit. 


```
Hast Du die Rechte dieses Postfaches mit denen funktionierender verglichen?
```
ja, einige hatten root Rechte. Habe sie gechowned, jetzt geht es wieder.


----------

